# "Best" Block plane



## cmmyakman

I have the Veritas DX60 with the PM-V11 blade and it literally brings a smile to my face any time I pick it up. It's not only a work of art, it's by far the best hand tool I own. Why can't all tools be so well constructed? Sometimes, I wish I had dropped the extra coin for the NX60.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=61963&cat=1,41182,48942


----------



## Bill_Steele

I have this same plane-but not with the PM-V11 plane iron. I have never had or used a Lie Nielson plane so I can't compare to that. This plane is solid and has a heavy/substantial feel. It has a very precise adjustment and I really enjoy using it. I would buy it again given the choice to start over.

Maybe it's just me, but I find that the oil and sweat from my hands leaves finger prints and even mild corrosion on the shiny parts of the plane. To keep it clean I use a scotch-brite pad to clean it and then wax the entire thing with Renaissance wax.


----------



## splintergroup

I have an earlier model with the adjustable mouth. The feature is awesome, but the problem is the mouth plate extends to the front of the plane. The problem lies in if you ever bump the nose of the plane, the mouth can be forced against the blade. The newer version has fixed that issue by not extending the mouth plate to the nose.


----------



## PPK

> I have an earlier model with the adjustable mouth. The feature is awesome, but the problem is the mouth plate extends to the front of the plane. The problem lies in if you ever bump the nose of the plane, the mouth can be forced against the blade. The newer version has fixed that issue by not extending the mouth plate to the nose.
> 
> - splintergroup


Hmm… I hadn't thought of that. I suppose if its a big problem, a guy could grind down the front of the plate, so it would never protrude past the toe. That'd be a shame to do to a new plane though!


----------



## rad457

Have to agree, I went from a Wood river defective POS to a Stanley 60 1/2 which acquired a PMV-11 Iron to a LN bronze 102 then a LN Rabbit Block Plane to a Veritas apron plane until the DX 60 with PMV-11 iron showed up. The DX 60 by far the most versatile for real work but the LN 102 has the best feel and function for finer detail work.


----------



## WayneC

I have the LN 9 1/2 and 60 1/2 and 102/103. My favorite block is a Stanley 65 with a Hock Iron. I've not tried the Veritas blocks.


----------



## Dedvw

Overall happy with my Veritas Low angle but I do find the adjustable toe likes to move. Its very hard to lock down into place.

And I just read Splinters post saying the same thing. I did not realize they fixed that issue.


----------



## Ripthorn

I have one of these and absolutely love it. I also have vintage 18 and 65 blocks that see regular use. I have them all set up differently, with the LV set up for the finest work in exotics and figured woods. The other two are set up for various levels of medium and coarse cutting. Of course there is no comparison, but they all work really well and I love them all, but if forced to pick just one, this one would be it.


----------



## bobasaurus

I too have one of these and love it dearly. I recently put the added tote and knob accessories on it, too. The vintage blocks just don't compare.


----------



## splintergroup

Come to think about it, maybe they haven't "fixed" it?

Anyway, this is what I'm talking about:

This plane has the toe guard that keeps the mouth from being knocked close if the toe hits an obstacle:

(DX60)









This is the toe on my older block plane, I wish it had the design of the DX60:


----------



## DavePolaschek

I picked up a DX60 recently too. Pretty sweet, and I find I'm using it a lot. But I'll probably end up either getting the optional tote or buying a Lie-Nielsen #1 for a lot of the stuff I use a block plane for today as the arthritis in my hands gets worse. Easier to hold and push a real tote than a small block-plane.


----------



## Bill_Steele

This is what the toe looks like on mine with the mouth all the way open. They made it so that it cannot open beyond the toe.


----------



## PPK

> This is what the toe looks like on mine with the mouth all the way open. They made it so that it cannot open beyond the toe.
> 
> - Bill_Steele


Yes! Mine is like this too. They did indeed fix the problem. I guess that's what I was talking about when I was saying a guy could just shorten up the sliding mouth thing on the older model that protruded past the toe.


----------



## JohnChung

This was my first plane. I have since move on to other planes. The DX60 is worth owning one as the size fits really well in the hand.

I also now own the QuangSheng Low Angle block plane. Still not the same quality as Veritas and LN but is a very close contender.


----------



## olcoach

I have both the Veritas l/a and the Lie-neilsen. I never thought I'd say this but the Veritas is better than the LN. It is a great block plane and may be the best tool I own and I own way too many. It is the best low angle block plane there is. Just my 2 cents.


----------

